# 67 with 17x9 and 8 wheels



## tvalenti03 (Feb 16, 2014)

i need some serious help.

pops ordered those rally II wheels from year one in staggered 17x9 and 8.

he wants to see how it looks if anyone has them on a 64-7. all i have seen on is 68+.

what is the biggest tire in the rear i can put on it and what is a good overall size in the front to use?

he also wants the redline tires.

hes driving me nuts so any help is greatly appreciated!

thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you will want around 5" back space on the rims and you should be able to get 275's back 245 fronts


----------



## tvalenti03 (Feb 16, 2014)

well i do know the rears are 5" backspace and the front is 4.5" i was thinking of 275 for the rear but what sidewall? same with the front?

he wants it to sit level too. when i was looking at tires the original tires were 25.6 overall height. i tried to find a rear close to that but it was a 245/50/17. i cant put that on all four its gonna look funny with the wider wheel on the back.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

backspace will be fine you want to keep the rears close to the 25.5" for speedo accuracy, 275/40 ?? fronts you will want a little smaller for some rake as they sit high in the front stock say 245/50 Check out Erictheanimals 67' that should give you the look


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Check out nturner on this forum. Go to his home page. He's a friend of mine up in Stockton and has 17" Hurst wheels on his '67 GTO ragtop. There's a great pic on his home page.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

here are some 17" bandits on a 67', should look similar

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/if-you-could-save-1k-running-20s-47433/


----------



## tvalenti03 (Feb 16, 2014)

Instg8ter said:


> backspace will be fine you want to keep the rears close to the 25.5" for speedo accuracy, 275/40 ?? fronts you will want a little smaller for some rake as they sit high in the front stock say 245/50 Check out Erictheanimals 67' that should give you the look


no i was going to use 245 for the front and 275 for the rear. too wide in front will rub and be nothing but a headache and will track all over the place. 

i really liked the stance on that black one with the bandits. looks really nice. he didnt post tire size tho. i posted there to see if he will answer. hope so will save alot of time.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thats what i said 275 rear 245 front


----------

